# 4-6 month sable



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

How does he look? Other than freakin' adorable. 
I'm not quite ready to judge a physical appearance on a pup, any flaws that I should know of/get checked out if he comes to me?
Any idea what color he will end up as?
If he comes home with me, it could be a few weeks
























(Photos are not mine, they are form petfinder)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I know it's not quite a stack, but you know...


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I looks healthy to me, nice bone to him as well with good color, he is a sable he will always change


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI looks healthy to me, nice bone to him as well with good color, he is a sable he will always change


But I can lean towards him being a darker sable, right? Since he's already rather dark.. I think I've heard form people that they are lightest at 2-3 months, but I could be recalling it wrong. 

I'm not too concerned with his color so much as his personality, but I do like the darker guys.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is so gorgeous!! Where are you getting him from? so he is 4 to 6 months old? I bet he will be very dark. My Bo is 11 weeks now and he is light right now with the dark line down the bark.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are some pics of my sable...she basically stayed the same from 5 months.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

he looks just at four months, hes gorgeous! I hope you get him, he looks like hes going to be a handsome boy. My male pup is just under 4 months old and he looks like your male but with a different coat.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------

